# Sales Tax



## SonnyBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi Everyone...I am new to the business and would appreciate some information. I am getting a resellers tax id so I can buy blank t-shirts. From my understanding I will not be charged tax. I plan to sell my t-shirts online. My office is in NJ where there is no sales tax on clothes. Since I will be selling to different states do I have to adhere to their sales tax law or follow NJ's since that is where I am located. Thank you in adavnce for your help.


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

I would refer you to an accountant that is familiar with New Jersey's regulations and laws on taxes.

At the very least, go find out from your city's offices; likely a good place to start would be the city Clerks office or even their small business division if they have one.

This is one of those things you don't want to get wrong!


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

In CA, you have to collect the tax for the jurisdiction it was delivered. Basically you have to track by zip code. When you sell out of state, many do not collect, but Amazon recently capitulated on this, so it may be changing. You should definitely do some research.


----------



## jrsc (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm in NY and we have a similar no sales tax on clothing. And you don't collect tax out of state on anything so essentially you are right that you won't be charging tax. One thing to be careful of though, at least in NY but I assume it would be the same in NJ. It's apparel that's not taxable, not printing. So if you are selling printed apparel as one line item on your invoice you are fine but if the apparel and printing are two separate line items then you must tax the printing but not the apparel. In addition if someone brings in there own clothing and you just do the printing that is taxable because now you are selling printing, not clothing.


----------



## SonnyBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Thank you for the info. Hope you don't mind if I ask a few more questions. Besides someone bringing in there own clothes to get printed are there any other situations that you would bill printing separate. Majority of my business will be a t-shirt line. 
And I just want to be certain, you are buying from a distributor with a resale tax ID however the t-shirts are not taxed and then when you resell them you are not charging tax? 
Hope I didn't write that too confusing. Again thank you for your help!


----------



## jrsc (Aug 9, 2009)

You seem to understand it right. Remember I'm in NY but I thing the concept would be the same there. You can list stuff however you want on your invoice so as long as the line item includes clothing you are good to go. We never break printing out to a separate line unless they supply items to be printed. You could potentially have to charge tax for other items you provide. I don't know what the law is there if you charge design as a separate line item. Some places its a non taxable service and some it is taxable.


----------

